# Today's House Demo Finds.



## hemihampton

Today I finally made a good find this year after being in a Slump, some of you might remember last year & year before that made lots of finds after houses were demoed. Earlier in the year made 1 good find & now this Today. I noticed a few Months ago they had 3 old abandoned houses in a row Marked for Demo or Demolition. I drive by these 3 houses every other day for past 3 or 4 maybe 5 months & nothing. Now today I haven't been by these 3 houses in about 2 weeks. And then suddenly today I see all 3 houses tore down, all the debris hauled away & only 3 big holes left where crawlspace was & trenches dug around outer edge of where the 3 garages were. this is a good sign & typical. This is where you most likely find the Bottles, first garage hole produces one bottle, don't even remember what is was. 2nd Garage hole is a Jackpot I see bottles sitting every where on top of dirt & poking out of dirt. With the Bulldozers or Backhoe Digging these up for me easy Pickings, Like taking Candy from a Baby. BUT, The whole time I'm really in a rush to get out of there because right behind these 3 houses at the Corner is a Liquor/Party Store, unfortunately this is the local hangout for every rough looking gang member looking people from the Neighborhood. This is in a bad part of Town in Detroit. The kind of area where none of my friends from the suburbs would ever venture to go. With all the loud yapping, screaming, partying going on I grabbed the bottles real quick & made a run for it. I'll have to come back maybe Sunday or on my Lunch Break Monday when the area might be more Quiet. Here's what I grabbed today. Some nice Blob Top Beers, ect, ect. LEON.


----------



## sandchip

Dang, those Detroits are some great looking beers!


----------



## hemihampton

Yes, They are. Best news is it's a new one I need for my Collection, I got 2 others but they are different, one is just like these with the Registered near bottom front but no Slugplate. The other has a slugplate but no Registered near bottom front.  LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I wish I could be so fortunate looking for bottles here. Would love to find some bottles from Attica, Imlay City, or Lapeer other than milks!


----------



## hemihampton

I'm sure Demo's in Flint would produce some finds Robby Roccoon.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Those are some nice blob tops!  Hoping you can find more next time you head back.


----------



## treeguyfred

Sweet finds Leon! Stay Safe bud!
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton

Went back Today. Much more Quiet on a early Sunday. Got 2 more Detroit Brewing Co. Blobs, but better yet 3 Hutch's this time. Well, not sure better yet, 2 of the 3 Hutchs are 2 & 3 of the top 3 most common Detroit Hutchs. Only Detroit Hutch more common would be the G. Norris. BUT, The best find is a Killer (in my opinion) Froelich & Rath Detroit Hutch. I've only seen 2 of these. the one I dug in other house Demo earlier this year or maybe it was late last year. But that one had the whole top 1/4 of bottle missing. I took it home anyways, all busted up & broke saying it will be a place holder until I can upgrade it. Well today was the day I upgraded it.


----------



## hemihampton

Some Bottle Pics.


----------



## hemihampton

More Bottle Pics.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's the Froelich Hutch, right at the back Property Line with the concrete Alley right above it only like 2-3 feet deep.


----------



## hemihampton

more.


----------



## hemihampton

more.


----------



## hemihampton

more.


----------



## hemihampton

I didn't even notice untill now, looking at my own pics that the 2 Detroit Brewing bottles are different. one has a slugplate & the other one does not. So far the bottles have been Blobs, to Tooled Crown Tops to ABM Crown Tops to Turn Mold with no Seems? Large Variety. LEON.


YUMMY, Blackroot Honey.


----------



## SMITTY4440

Cool finds. Probably some privys on those lots. Lately around here in Muskegon with any kind of demolition or construction the workers scarf up any bottles or relics that turn up.


----------



## Mjbottle

hemihampton said:


> More Bottle Pics.View attachment 210874View attachment 210875


Great job leon! Awsome finds...when you have a spot like this do you probe around to feel if there is glass or do you just kind of scratch around until you think you found a good spot to dig?


----------



## hemihampton

Mjbottle said:


> Great job leon! Awsome finds...when you have a spot like this do you probe around to feel if there is glass or do you just kind of scratch around until you think you found a good spot to dig?



Depends, even though I do a lot of Probing, in these House Demos I usually do not do much probing. In this spot I could see the trash in the wall of dirt along back property line & back alley. So I just dug along there with both 3 pronger & shovel until I hit hard yellow packed sand. I'll probe a back corner if I see it's full of White Ash & you'll notice the one Pic does show a corner full of white Ash but i dug threw the white ash with my 3 pronger & soon hit hard yellow packed sand. Plus, what you really want is to see white ash about 4 or 5 or 6 feet down. at least here in Michigan you do. Not a good sign seeing white ash close to the surface, could mean shallow trash pit or just a Ash Hole. you can read the dirt in some of these demo spots to know where to dig but the bulldozers can make quit a mess of the area throwing dirt everywhere & not knowing where it came from. My rule of thumb, is always go back to very back corner right after they tore out Garage Concrete floor & that's most likely where you'll find the bottles because that most likely where they put the privy 100+ years ago long before they had a Car or Garage. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

SMITTY4440 said:


> Cool finds. Probably some privys on those lots. Lately around here in Muskegon with any kind of demolition or construction the workers scarf up any bottles or relics that turn up.




I've noticed more workers doing the same thing, they'll usually put a little pile of bottles off to the side. LEON.


----------



## Mjbottle

hemihampton said:


> Depends, even though I do a lot of Probing, in these House Demos I usually do not do much probing. In this spot I could see the trash in the wall of dirt along back property line & back alley. So I just dug along there with both 3 pronger & shovel until I hit hard yellow packed sand. I'll probe a back corner if I see it's full of White Ash & you'll notice the one Pic does show a corner full of white Ash but i dug threw the white ash with my 3 pronger & soon hit hard yellow packed sand. Plus, what you really want is to see white ash about 4 or 5 or 6 feet down. at least here in Michigan you do. Not a good sign seeing white ash close to the surface, could mean shallow trash pit or just a Ash Hole. you can read the dirt in some of these demo spots to know where to dig but the bulldozers can make quit a mess of the area throwing dirt everywhere & not knowing where it came from. My rule of thumb, is always go back to very back corner right after they tore out Garage Concrete floor & that's most likely where you'll find the bottles because that most likely where they put the privy 100+ years ago long before they had a Car or Garage. LEON.


"Ash hole" lol...i like that, thanks for the great info leon, ive had my eye on a few spots for a while but the only thing holding me back is not knowing where to begin at a demo site so its nice to get info from the pro's. Its funny you mentioned looking under the garage concrete slab because when i was a young boy my mom moved into an 18th century stone house that had a privy still on the side of the house and when they renovated they built a garage right over top just like you said...now that im into bottles, everytime i drive by i wonder what might be down there, but ill never know. Thanks again leon, have a good one!


----------



## hemihampton

Out of the 3 garage floors removed, only the 2nd one or one in the middle had the obvious bottles laying around, because of this I only dug around the dirt from this one. when they remove these Garage Floors they usually only dig down 2 feet, 3 at the most. Usually this is not deep enough to hit the privy's because usually the good stuff in a privy is at the very bottom which is usually 4 to 7 feet in Michigan. Anything in the top 3-4 feet could just be part of the fill dirt to fill the privy in. Trash pits are usually more wider & shallow like 3-4 feet deep.  Probing around the other 2 may reveal a privy but I prefer to probe for Privy where the ground has not been disturbed & these usually will have a old abandoned burnt down crack house on the property. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Here they are all cleaned up. Ends up I already had 3 different Detroit Brewing co 12 oz. bottles. I added 1 more variation so now have 4 different ones. not counting my quarts


----------



## hemihampton

hutch's.


----------



## treeguyfred

Awright! Super stoked that you had a great recovery mission Leon! .... some super cool bottles bud! Great in situ photos! They cleaned up real nice too!
Thanks for sharing the pics and info Leon!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Great glass!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Dang! Those all sure cleaned up nice.


----------

